# New Meranom SE



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm tempted










https://meranom.com/en/index.php?route=product/product&path=124_160&product_id=1432


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> I'm tempted
> 
> 
> __
> ...


 Similarly, I got the email this morning.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

It's certainly tempting.

Is that a brushed 670 case, or another new case?

I have a 150 with this movement... but if I'm honest with myself, the case is a little too chunky for my svelte frame.










Lots of interesting activity in Chistopol at the moment.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Draygo said:


> It's certainly tempting.
> 
> Is that a brushed 670 case, or another new case?
> 
> ...


 I like that. Better than my "clown special"


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> Better than my "clown special"


Interesting. I'd somehow overlooked the existence of the Kommandirskie (near) version. Same dial layout but no 24hr complication. Or did you mod out the extra hand :wink:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Draygo said:


> It's certainly tempting.
> 
> Is that a brushed 670 case, or another new case?
> 
> ...


 Unusually they haven't done the usual spec diagram but it looks the same as a 670, has 20mm lugs, so chances are it's the easier 41mm case


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Draygo said:


> Interesting. I'd somehow overlooked the existence of the Kommandirskie (near) version. Same dial layout but no 24hr complication. Or did you mod out the extra hand :wink:


 No, it didn't have the 24 hrs complication. I find meranom frustrating. They have a lot of really appealing stuff, but it's always out of stock. (The stuff I like anyway). There's a couple of eBay seller's that I use and trust, that seem to have non run of the mill stuff.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Which sellers do you use Wrench? Really fancy another Vostok and I'm loving Draygos!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> I find meranom frustrating. They have a lot of really appealing stuff, but it's always out of stock. (The stuff I like anyway).


 It is frustrating. But it saves me from a lot of impulse purchasing.  I've signed up for their alerts, but in the past I've reacted almost immediately to receiving one, only to find the item sold out. The email we received about the watch in the OP was the first I've received of that type - sop maybe they're getting their 'alerts' act together. I know from the WUS Russians forum that they have a lot of interesting things in the pipeline as there have been photos of what I assume are early production/prototypes. I've got into the habit of checking the Meranom site out every weak or so, just in case!



relaxer7 said:


> Which sellers do you use Wrench? Really fancy another Vostok and I'm loving Draygos!


 Simultaneous posting. See my comments above - I tend to stick to Meranom.com, or Zenitar on eBay for the standard stuff and parts.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

I think it's a bit chunky too, I'm leaning towards this slightly more traditional Amphibian??

*
Amphibian SE 020677S
*

..


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

That bezel is almost identical to the Certina DS dive watch I have - guess there are only so many variations of bezel


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

I Like the colour, good choice :thumbsup:


----------



## stiver3 (Mar 1, 2017)

Strap is very Breitling rubber style and colour. Dial looks a little small compared to the case?

Like the blue dial though


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks like they are all out of stock now   Bit annoying how they price their watches in US dollars considering how low the Rouble has become.I guess they can keep their prices artificially inflated this way???


----------

